# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Mỹ, Hoa Kỳ giá rẻ, khởi hành hàng tháng.

## onlinetravelvietnam

DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LAS VEGAS (12 Ngày / 11 Đêm )
DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LAS VEGAS 12 Ngày / 11 Đêm : Vòng quanh nước Mỹ trong 12 ngày, quý khách đã thấy được toàn cảnh một nước Mỹ hùng...
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – ĐẬP HOOVER DAM - LOS ANGELES - HOLLYWOOD (11Ngày/ 10Đêm)
Trong chương trình: DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – ĐẬP HOOVER DAM - LOS ANGELES – HOLLYWOOD, quý khách sẽ tham quan những tòa nhà chọc trời trên đảo Manhattan, những đài...
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH HÀNG THÁNG CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ - HOA KỲ (Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/Sài Gòn)
Chi tiết >>>...

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS – SAN FRANSICO (12 Ngày/ 11 Đêm )
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: BỜ ĐÔNG HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (7 Ngày/ 6 Đêm)
Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH HOA KỲ: NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (12 Ngày/11 Đêm, Khởi hành ngày: 17/9, 1/10, 22/10, 5/11, 26/11)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN- NARITA – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUDIO- SAN JOSE – SAN FRANCISCO (9 Ngày 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 14/09, 28/09, 14/10, 28/10, 04/11, 22/11)

Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN- NARITA – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUDIO (7 Ngày 6 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 18/09, 02/10, 18/10, 01/11, 08/11, 22/11)

Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN – NARITA – NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC (7 Ngày 6 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 14/09, 28/09, 14/10, 28/10, 04/11, 18/11)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN ĐÔNG NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN TÂY NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH HOA KỲ (14 Ngày / 13 Đêm )
“Thiên đường biển xanh cát trắng” Hawaii là điểm du lịch lý tưởng dành cho du khách đến nước Mỹ. Với Hawaii Tour 5 ngày 4 đêm, quý khách sẽ không chỉ được nghỉ ngơi thư giãn, tắm biển mà...
Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 24/9, 8/10, 29/10, 12/11, 2611)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LAS VEGAS (12 Ngày / 11 Đêm )
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – ĐẬP HOOVER DAM - LOS ANGELES - HOLLYWOOD (11Ngày/ 10Đêm)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH HÀNG THÁNG CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ - HOA KỲ (Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/Sài Gòn)
Chi tiết >>>...

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS – SAN FRANSICO (12 Ngày/ 11 Đêm )
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: BỜ ĐÔNG HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (7 Ngày/ 6 Đêm)
Đến với thành phố nổi tiếng của nước Mỹ, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nhiều công trình kiến trúc hiện đại, thưởng thức những món ăn ngon và tham quan các thắng cảnh đẹp nơi này.Địa...
Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH HOA KỲ: NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (12 Ngày/11 Đêm, Khởi hành ngày: 17/9, 1/10, 22/10, 5/11, 26/11)
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: HÀ NỘI – MỸ- NEW YORK–WASHINGTON DC–LAS VEGAS–LOS ANGELES (11 Ngày / 10 Đêm)
Chương trình du lịch Mỹ 11 ngày, DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI – MỸ- NEW YORK–WASHINGTON DC–LAS VEGAS–LOS ANGELES, qua các thành phố hiện đại bậc nhất thế giới, giúp du khách khám phá vẻ đẹp từ Tây sang Đông...
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN ĐÔNG NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)
Boston là thủ đô của tiểu bang Massachusetts ở Hoa Kỳ. Nó là thủ đô không chính thức và là thành phố lớn nhất ở New England. Được thành lập năm 1630, Boston là một trong những thành phố cổ xưa...
Chi tiết >>>...

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN TÂY NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)
Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa trong Khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, xem chú cọp trắng trong khách sạn MGM, ngắm nhìn ánh đèn...
Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: HÀ NỘI - NEW YORK - THÁC NIAGARA - WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES - HÀ NỘI (11 Ngày / 10 Đêm)
Khi tham quan đại lộ trung tâm LasVegas, du khách sẽ cảm nhận như đang bước vào tour du lịch khác - hệ thống các khách sạn lớn và nổi tiếng được thiết kế theo chủ đề độc đáo như New York với...

Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 24/9, 8/10, 29/10, 12/11, 2611)
Quý khách có dịp được bách bộ trên đại lộ nổi tiếng - Đại lộ 5 Fifth Avenue để tham quan và ngắm nhìn nhà thờ Saint Patrick và thưởng thức không gian náo nhiệt tại Trung tâm Rocker Feller, Times...
Chi tiết >>>...

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS - NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (14 Ngày /13 Đêm)
Tham gia “hành trình cướp biển Carrribe Pirate”, Ngôi nhà ma, nhà Tarzan Đi tàu lửa tham quan tổng thề khu phức hợp Disneyland, Thưởng thức các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, phi thuyền không gian, Thưởng thức...
Chi tiết >>>...
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên:*
*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH TRỰC TUYẾN*
* Địa chỉ: 321 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
ĐT: 84-4-62703013 - 62703020 -- Fax: 84-4-62703014
Website:*http://www.dulichvietnam247.com
*Email: Sales@dulichvietnam247.com.vn*

----------


## yeudulich2882

Phòng vé bên mình đang bán vé máy bay hà nôi mỹ với giá rẻ. Bác nào cần đi hoặc quan tâm để biết chi tiết thì ghé thăm website :http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn

----------

